

Java creator James Gosling joins ocean robot maker Liquid Robotics - ukdm
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/30/java-creator-james-gosling-joins-ocean-robot-maker-liquid-robotics/

======
phuff
Interesting, since he just joined google 5 months ago...
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20047787-264.html>

I wonder if this is in any way related with the ongoing android litigation
snafu.

~~~
riledhel
The article mentions his concerns about Oracle's legal battle with Google, and
the use of Sun's patents for that matter. It doesn't mention Android in any
way.

~~~
phuff
Yeah the article talks about the things he said after he left Oracle but
before he joined Google, but is pretty light on the specifics (the "ongoing
legal battle" mentioned is the Android patent snafu).

------
St-Clock
I'm really glad for James Gosling. It is always sad when you see these brains
wandering around and not knowing what to do with their skills.

------
famousactress
Sounds like an awesome project to work on. Curious whether Java will make it
into the tech stack.. The careers page mentions _"A broad range of software
development in C, C++ and C#"_

------
anamax
The founder of Liquid Robotics gave a Stanford EE380 talk in 2009.

The abstract is at <http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/091028.html>

There's a link to the video at
<http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/ay0910.html> .

------
benatkin
His own blog post: <http://nighthacks.com/roller/jag/entry/i_ve_moved_again>

------
__rkaup__
Java + super-intelligent octopuses + underwater robots... what could go wrong?

(Sorry guys, couldn't resist.)

~~~
lani
octopuses are going to build blue boxes to hack into underwater enterprise
servers to talk to their friends half an ocean floor away ....

